# Testear amplificador operacional



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 13, 2011)

Hola gente.
Quería saber si existe, conocen algún método sencillo para saber si un amplificador operacional esta en funcionamiento o no, si esta quemado o no.
Sucede que estoy trabajando con un lm324  y el circuito no anda, y quería descartar que sea este componente.
Saludos


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 14, 2011)

Buenas...

te doy dos formas (una de esas las utilizo yo):

1 - armate un circuito sencillo, con una r en una entrada y un pote en la otra y con eso podes verificar si andan las entradas y a la salida pone dos leds. Uno de vcc a la salida del operacional y la otra desde el operacional a masa.

2 - Agarras el probador de junturas, un componente nuevo, que funcione y q este en buen estado... pones el tester en medicion de juntura y vas verificando pata por pata y lo anotas todo en una tabla (para tener una referencia).Esta es la que uso, me da resultado pero es muy engorrosa (64 mediciones....)  

No es un mal metodo pero se prefiere el primero... si varias la resistencia de comparacion.... seguramente el integrado este mal.

veremos que dicen los demas compañeros

saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola.

Prueba esto.

 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 14, 2011)

Pues yo acabo de armar un circuito simple para probar un OPA1642 y estoy sorprendido de que a pesar de solo ser un multiplicador con los componentes mínimos es bastante bueno, personalmente para saber si funciona siempre los conecto en modo seguidor ya que no emplea resistencias y solo uso un Pot en la entrada, lo muevo y comparo la entrada con la salida, pones el voltímetro midiendo entrada y salida, si al mover el Pot se mantiene en 0V debería estar todo bien, si usan el comparador creo que deberían también colocar dos resistencias iguales en los extremos del pot para reducir el desplazamiento de voltaje al mover el pot y tener una medida con más sensibilidad y reducir el error, ya que así no lo prueban como operacional sino como comparador, yo prefiero hacerlo funcionar matemáticamente en CC y asegurarme de que haga bien las operaciones.

Te dejo una imágenes de como lo hago, los únicos voltajes que leerías serian cuando el pot alcance los rieles, en este como es de salida Rail-To-Rail son unos pocos mV


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Dic 15, 2011)

Excelentes métodos muchachos!! Muchisimas gracias a todos por tomarse el tiempo de participar.
Saludos


----------



## mp005 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola, se que este hilo tiene ya varios años, pero antes de abrir uno nuevo intento. Arme un amplificador no inversor con un ua741cn, coloqué dos resistencias de 1M lo que me da una ganancia de 2. Lo alimente con tensiones positivas únicamente de 0 a 10V, porque no necesito tensiones negativas. El amplificador anda, pero el problema es cuando hago que la tensión de entrada sea Vi=0V, cuando mido la salida, tengo Vo=3,9V y no baja a menos de eso. Hice una simulación rápida en Livewire y tendría que andar. Quisiera saber si es que me falta algo o bien si es que esta quemado mi amplificador. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 3, 2014)

@mp005 como ya sabrás R1 y R2 forman un divisor de tención, para ello debes calcular que el Vout= R1/(R1+R2) y el Gain seria G= 1 + (R2/R1) G=2... y Vout= 1M/2M Vo= 0.5V, si te da 3.9V el Operacional falleció si lo conectas así como nos muestras

Debes conectar el Amplificador No Inversor  así como te muestro en la imagen, porque el voltaje debe ser simétrico +/-15v mas no de 10V y GND que es una fuente simple como lo estas conectando, así sea para un INVERSOR o NO INVERSOR el 741 debe conectarse como debe ser, por ello el voltaje es mayor y no te funciona ni en la simulación ni te va a funcionar en la practica.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 3, 2014)

Hola.

El 741 no llega a cero cuando es polarizado con una sola fuente.

Mira la hoja de datos del uA741.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## opamp (Jun 3, 2014)

Un detalle adicional a todo lo que te han recomendado Yetrox y elaficionado, resistencias del orden de los MOhm son prohibitivas para el 741, emplea del orden de los KOhms. Fijate en la data, Rin: solo 2MOhm aprox.


----------



## mp005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Acabo de probar la conexión tal cual me la recomendaron. Alimenté con fuente simétrica y cambié los valores de las resistencias a valores del orden los KOhm y efectivamente todo funcionó correctamente. Muchas gracias!


----------



## mp005 (Jun 4, 2014)

Seguí investigando al respecto y comprobé que efectivamente puede hacerse lo que pretendo, esto es, lograr la amplificación del semiciclo positivo únicamente, alimentando el amplificador operacional con una fuente simple (no simétrica). Erre en el A.O. que estoy empleando. Necesito un LM158, LM258, LM358, LM2904, LM124, LM224, LM2902, LM324 o bien un LM386. Estos A.O. admiten la alimentación con fuente simple. En el datasheet del LM386 hay varios ejemplos de amplificador no inversor conectado de esta manera. 

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm386.pdf
http://www.interfacebus.com/opamp-mono-amp-circuit-design-schematic.html

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 5, 2014)

si, de hecho yo uso los 324 en una tarjeta con medición de corriente que va a un PIC, solo hay que considerar que el voltaje alto no sube mucho, pierdes como 1.4V pero el bajo si llega a un nivel bastante bueno y no da problemas con fuente simple.


----------



## mp005 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> si, de hecho yo uso los 324 en una tarjeta con medición de corriente que va a un PIC, solo hay que considerar que el voltaje alto no sube mucho, pierdes como 1.4V pero el bajo si llega a un nivel bastante bueno y no da problemas con fuente simple.



O sea, que si alimento el A.O. con 10V, al perder 1.4V aproximadamente la salida máxima es de 8,6V? Y la salida minima, es decir, cuando ingreso 0V, obtengo 0V de salida?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 5, 2014)

No obtienes 0V, pero si un valor bastante bajo, la datasheet dice tipicamente 5mV, para un PIC a 5V y conversor de 10bits un bit es a 4.8mV así que prácticamente marca cero.


----------



## juanabedala (Jun 12, 2014)

hola : estoy trabajando con el lm358. para aumentar voltaje de 2 a 5V aprox. para activar relé.
No logro hacerlo funcionar, y no funciona de acuerdo a la simulación con Multi-Sim. Tengo 2 unidades
y en la practica los 2 se comportan igual.
En la simulación cuando +Vin=0; Vout es del orden de los milivolt, lo cual es correcto por lo que se viene conversando en el foro.
Pero en la practica manda 7.8 V??
Mando circuito para que me puedan ayudar?, están los 2 quemados ?

Gracias.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 12, 2014)

El único motivo para que te diera 7.8V es que hayas invertido los pines de entrada y con ese circuito practicamente actuaría como comparador, como In+ estaría con la salida cuando In- recibe 0, In+ recibiría un voltaje como de 50nV, eso idealmente basta para que se envíe todo el voltaje posible, luego tendrías una elevación y suponiendo que tienes 7.8V en Vout el umbral de In+ sube a 78mV, lo que habrias hecho es un comparador con histerésis.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 12, 2014)

mensaje numero #10 de este tema ''probador de amplificadores operacionales''
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/instrumentacion-basica-taller-aficionado-electronico-19782/
te armas ese esquema y ya tenes para probar todos los operacionales que desees ,



aqui dejo un documento con material completo de un comprobador  para construir


----------



## juanabedala (Jun 13, 2014)

Hola: 
Gracias por las respuestas, voy a probar el circuito nuevamente, ver si no están invertidas las entradas
y leer el material. Luego les comento.

Gracias.


----------



## blagored (Nov 3, 2014)

_B_uenas 
_Y_o probé y todavia me funciona el amplificador pero est_O_y realizando un amplificador de señal y coloco las resistencias pero me da 100k y 1k
_T_engo el voltaje en todas las salidas de 10,70 con una entrada de 1,30 v pero no me amplifica puesto que vario el voltaje y da el mismo resultado.
_E_n _P_roteus todo da bien pero en la conexión no.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2014)

blagored dijo:


> _B_uenas
> _Y_o probé y todavia me funciona el amplificador pero est_O_y realizando un amplificador de señal y coloco las resistencias pero me da 100k y 1k
> _T_engo el voltaje en todas las salidas de 10,70 con una entrada de 1,30 v pero no me amplifica puesto que vario el voltaje y da el mismo resultado.
> _E_n _P_roteus todo da bien pero en la conexión no.



Si lo que deseas hacer es un amplificador "No-Inversor", está mal dibujado.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 3, 2014)

La mejor formas de probar un AO a mi manera es usarlo en configuracion seguidor de tension y aplicar una señal senoidal, comparar la entrada y la salida, los niveles pico pico , la distorsion y demas, probarlo en la configuracion de comparador de tension me parece poco real, personalmente usaba un osciloscopio y sumaba las señales de entrada y salida, ademas hacia la resta tambien, asi se detectan muchos problemas en ellos, es mi humilde opinion, chaooooo


----------

